# American Ninja Warrior



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2015)

Who watches?

Me me me!

Dayum!!! I don't know how they can do that shit!


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 31, 2015)

Yo, I watch it too, good show!

"GTP"


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2015)

Dude BARELY made it! Less than 2 seconds to reach the top of the cargo net! W00T!!

I like this much better than that stupid American Gladiator crap they used to show.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 31, 2015)

I want to do that Spartan Race, but I can't get my wife or any of my friends to do it with me.  They are all a bunch of sissies.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2015)

What is a Spartan Race?

Meanwhile, Mr Gold Pants KILLED it! He just ran thru it like a stroll in the park!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2015)

Never mind. I googled.

Spartan race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'd like to find someone to go kayaking with in the bay, but....nobody wants to.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin FLEW! I mean..no stopping. That is what I have been waiting to see!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 1, 2015)

i watch it..i had to laugh when that guy who thinks he is gods gift to the woman fucked up in the qualifier....even my dog laughed....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 1, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> I had to laugh when that guy who thinks he is gods gift to the woman fucked up in the qualifier.



You're mistaken.  I wasn't on the show.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > I had to laugh when that guy who thinks he is gods gift to the woman fucked up in the qualifier.
> ...


i know you were spotted by the locker room....


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2015)

Tonight is the night! Waiting til 8pm so I can watch who wins Mt Moradormitoradome or whatever its called.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2015)

the Champ.....


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)

He rocked it!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2015)

Gracie said:


> He rocked it!


yes he did.....


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)

With 3 seconds to spare!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> With 3 seconds to spare!


he said in a recent interview that he and his girl have never made more than 10 thousand a year between them....i find that hard to believe.....


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2015)

That does seem unreal. The other guy needed the money too and that is who I was hoping for, but...dude beat him by 3 seconds, so...I'm proud of both of them.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> That does seem unreal. The other guy needed the money too and that is who I was hoping for, but...dude beat him by 3 seconds, so...I'm proud of both of them.


2nd place should get $250,000....not many guys finish.....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

American vs the world! Not on yet, but it starts tonight PST.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 6, 2016)

once again.....the champ.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

I keep missing it!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I keep missing it!


now they have teams going head to head....."Team Ninja Warrior"...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I keep missing it!
> ...


Yeah, but I can't find it on tv! I keep missing it!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


do you have a DVR?.....or at least on Demand?...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

I forgot all about On Demand! Duh. I will look for it later tonight when nothing is worth watching on tv since its a weekend. Thank you!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I forgot all about On Demand! Duh. I will look for it later tonight when nothing is worth watching on tv since its a weekend. Thank you!


the new team one is on the Esquire Network Channel....i never heard of it before this but Direct TV carries it if you have DTV....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

I saw the first team one, which made me do this thread. I love watching them! But I haven't seen any since then. I will hafta go look cuz I don't remember what channel it was on. I know it was 8 or 9pm pst.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Its on right now! Qualifying week 5. Esquire channel. I have it on right now!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

The girls are kicking some butt! Dayum, I wish I was young again! I would want to do that!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Love Daniel on the Iron Grip team. Sam Sann rocks too, being 48 years old!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Dayum!!! Lab Rats KICKIN' it!


----------



## Татьяна (Apr 9, 2016)

I enjoy the program I believe I could compete but I have not time or money to go qualify.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2016)

Heads up, folks. New season starts tonight.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 1, 2016)

Saw some of the reruns and several ladies are getting up the warped wall on a regular basis.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2016)

Master Chef comes on tonight too. I will be flipping back and forth I guess.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 11, 2016)

the AllStars was pretty cool especially the segment with the super obstacles...


----------



## MikeK (Jun 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Who watches?
> 
> Me me me!
> 
> Dayum!!! I don't know how they can do that shit!


I enjoy that program.  Some of those people are in amazing condition.  And the thinking that goes into some of those obstacles is fun to watch.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 13, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> i watch it..i had to laugh when that guy who thinks he is gods gift to the woman fucked up in the qualifier....even my dog laughed....


It's becoming obvious those competitors are coached to make the sequences more entertaining.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 13, 2016)

I watched another _Ninja Warrior_ tonight.  It is such a successful theme its producers have introduced a successor, called _Spartan._  I watched the first five minutes.  It is an obstacle course for teen-agers which brought recollections of boot camp to mind.  I'm recording it and will watch it later tonight and will have an opinion to share tomorrow.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2016)

MikeK said:


> I watched another _Ninja Warrior_ tonight.  It is such a successful theme the producers have introduced a similar program, called _Spartacus._  I caught the first five minutes.  It is an obstacle course for teen-agers which brought recollections of boot camp to mind.  I'm recording it so I won't have an opinion until I watch it later.  I hope it's half as good as its inspiration.


i think its called 
*Spartan: Ultimate Team Challenge....*


----------



## MikeK (Jun 13, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I watched another _Ninja Warrior_ tonight.  It is such a successful theme the producers have introduced a similar program, called _Spartacus._  I caught the first five minutes.  It is an obstacle course for teen-agers which brought recollections of boot camp to mind.  I'm recording it so I won't have an opinion until I watch it later.  I hope it's half as good as its inspiration.
> ...


You're right.  Pardon my error.  It's  Spartan.


----------

